# Timberstrand for blocking?



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2013)

Entire house has 9 ft walls. Local supply house builds the pre-built walls. They used timberstrand and nailed into the ply edge for the blocking in the shear walls. I don't believe this would be acceptable in our seismic zone D2. The good part is the house is 100% OSB solid sheathing and every stud bay is blocked.


----------



## north star (Jun 28, 2013)

*~ ~ ~*

Isn't the strand lumber a higher grade of lumber than stud grade

[ RE: R602.10.7, `06 IRC  ] ?

*~ ~ ~*


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2013)

Doesn't take nails all that well.  Breaks in chunks.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 29, 2013)

Manufacturers of these products place limitations on the spacing of nails parallel to the laminations.


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2013)

> Timberstrand LSLPanel edge distance
> 
> Section 2305.1.2.1 of the IBC states that nails shall be placed not less than 3⁄8"
> 
> ...


It doesn't look too bad but it would be tough to break sheathing on a row of LSL blocks and still maintain the spacing required for the sheathing and the 2.5 times the nail diameter spacing for the LSL.  The company literature shows the product being used for all sorts of things from guitar picks to walls 30' tall.

http://www.woodbywy.com/trus-joist/timberstrand-lsl/


----------

